
Living on the wrong side of a time zone can be hazardous to your health - dmckeon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/04/19/how-living-wrong-side-time-zone-can-be-hazardous-your-health/
======
dmckeon
The thesis is intriguing, but I wonder how urban dwellers and television
scheduling contributes to the sleep times.

------
acqq
Can't read due to the paywall, can it be that it is based on the results from
this paper?

[http://www.oseagiuntella.com/resources/GM_SLEEP_june2017.pdf](http://www.oseagiuntella.com/resources/GM_SLEEP_june2017.pdf)

"Sunset Time and the Economic Effects of Social Jetlag Evidence from US Time
Zone Borders

Osea Giuntella, University of Pittsburgh, Fabrizio Mazzonnay, Universita della
Svizzera Italiana (USI)"

~~~
mlinksva
Yes. Or rather the paywall journal version of that paper. :)

[https://doi.org/10.1016/j.jhealeco.2019.03.007](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.jhealeco.2019.03.007)

